# ISO Cod Fish Cakes Recipe



## msmofet (Mar 8, 2018)

Please share your favorite TNT recipe for cod fish cakes.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 8, 2018)

My mom makes hers with a little minced and butter sweated celery and onions, plain breadcrumbs, salt and pepper, and I think either mayo or eggwhites (or both, not sure). I'll have to ask her for approximate amounts. She hasn't cooked from a recipe in 50 years or more.

Come to think of it, I think she may also add a tiny bit of mustard.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 9, 2018)

Are cod cakes dredged in egg/flour or egg/bread crumbs before frying?


----------



## msmofet (Mar 9, 2018)

buckytom said:


> My mom makes hers with a little minced and butter sweated celery and onions, plain breadcrumbs, salt and pepper, and I think either mayo or eggwhites (or both, not sure). I'll have to ask her for approximate amounts. She hasn't cooked from a recipe in 50 years or more.
> 
> Come to think of it, I think she may also add a tiny bit of mustard.



Thank you BT.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 9, 2018)

Do you poach the cod in milk or water (seasoned or not seasoned) then drain, flake/mash and add to the mashed potatoes?
Or do you cook the cod *with* the potatoes then drain and mash?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 9, 2018)

We always used dried salt cod that had been soaked in water for a couple of days to refresh it.  The cod was then cooked in two waters, drained and combined with leftover mashed potato, a little minced onion, a little flour and eggs for a binder.  My grandmother coated them with flour and fried them, I use seasoned breadcrumbs.  I always made the fish cakes ahead and let them rest in the refrigerator, IMO it makes them easier to fry.

The process is so time consuming that these days I compromise and use a can of solid pack tuna with a cup of leftover mashed potatoes, onion, etc...

Good luck!


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 9, 2018)

This recipe looks straightforward and easy. Think I'll give them a try too, as I have cod in the freezer and it's Friday!

https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/17777/cod-fish-cakes/


----------

